# 20 REP SQUATTS



## BENCHKING81 (Jul 16, 2006)

Whats the most everyones done on 20 rep squatts.i finished doing them a couple of weeks ago and got up to 160kg my training partner got up to 180kg.?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

160kg is extremely impressive dude if that's a full deep squat. What's your 1RM, it must be astonishing?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

180kg?!! lol are u sh1tting me

thats what jesse murunde (sp) uses for 20 rep squats?! get your boy into world strongest man unless u are talking about Lbs


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

BENCHKING81 said:


> Whats the most everyones done on 20 rep squatts.i finished doing them a couple of weeks ago and got up to 160kg my training partner got up to 180kg.?


pmsl...whats this, lets see how strong we all are.....wtf??


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

110kg for 20 and I am ready to pass out, jeez 160kg!!! What is your 1RM?


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

20 reps at 180 is f****** good, would love see a vid. When I do high rep sets 20x5 the most I have done is 85k, **** to the grass. I am working a lot more on squats now I have a gym with a squat rack, but again that is some weight, my aim was to get the 100k mark by summer. mg:


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

i tried 21's with sqautting, that was hard, did 3 sets and didint go above 60kg, just did it for a wee change. ive done 140kg for 12 reps but you get a wee break when i lock my legs at the top of each rep (i know im not meant to but couldnt help it) dont get any break with the 21's, owch!


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

A$$ to the floor only 40kg /side and couldnt walk for a week after lol


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

BENCHKING81 said:


> got up to 160kg my training partner got up to 180kg.?


Respect dude... got 3 sets 20 @100Kg 'bout 3 years back... your thighs must be AWESOME...

do you take any special pre-wrkt supps on squat day?

Even if not ATG and just parallel, it's a damn good achievement


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Five-0 , this is the power and strength forum 

but saying that, a vid would be great!

not done 20 rep squats before, might be a nice addition! ive always meant to,but chickened out


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

have not done them for years, now due to competing in PL dont venture that high with reps but before my PL days at the age of 19 hit 145kg for 20 reps.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

thats monsterous Keith!

i might see how well it benefits for strongman, the endurance and recovery could be awesome (cheers OSC)


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

big pete said:


> thats monsterous Keith!
> 
> i might see how well it benefits for strongman, the endurance and recovery could be awesome *(cheers OSC)*


*My pleasure buddy...*

*I know you can kick some serious ass in strongman and go a long way, so its an honour to be allowed to help in anyway I can...*


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

cheers pete, i was well pleased with it at the time, and have 2 witnesses of me doing it. Dont know how id fair doing them now tho, no matter what the weight whenever i hit about 8-10 reps om blown out of my fat ****.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Ellis said:


> cheers pete, i was well pleased with it at the time, and have 2 witnesses of me doing it. Dont know how id fair doing them now tho, no matter what the weight whenever i hit about 8-10 reps om blown out of my fat ****.


lol, theres no ****ing fat on you, you ****ing ****er!!!!

yeah, i get to about 5 and thats enough for me, whatever the weight


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

do 20 rep set with 100k only -slow controlled reps, good to concentrate on form, is a ball buster- always sore after and superb pump


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Done 220kg for 15reps bout 9 years ago, dont rep that high anymore, get 260kg for 10 pretty easy. 340kg 2 rep max until recently when had shot of oxytest before training now 340kg is 4 rep lol


----------



## Alexei (May 20, 2007)

I think I can do 180kgx20. I am sure I'll vomit in the shower after that though lol


----------



## mrmasive (Dec 30, 2005)

jw007 said:


> Done 220kg for 15reps bout 9 years ago, dont rep that high anymore, get 260kg for 10 pretty easy. 340kg 2 rep max until recently when had shot of oxytest before training now 340kg is 4 rep lol


Post the link to the vid then!!!!!

:lift:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

DB said:


> 180kg?!! lol are u sh1tting me
> 
> thats what jesse murunde (sp) uses for 20 rep squats?! get your boy into world strongest man unless u are talking about Lbs


Yep , check this out !


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Done 220kg for 15reps bout 9 years ago, dont rep that high anymore, get 260kg for 10 pretty easy. 340kg 2 rep max until recently when had shot of oxytest before training now 340kg is 4 rep lol


Is that wearing powerlifting equipment or raw? Either way I'd love to see a vid of that - awesome lifting.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hi mate, that is with big thick powerlifting belt and knee wraps, got up to 350kg for 3 a few weeks ago, so will try and get video of that when next feel able to do it.

Link to youtube vid below, mate behind is not touching just there for safety as we cant fit spotters either end of bar as you can see lol.

Just below parrallel on 1st rep i think.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

I can't view youtube at work but will check it out tonight.

You should have a go at powerllifting mate - you'd be up around 400kgs in equipment and there's only a handful of lifters in the UK who can do that.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have done years ago mate, won the sussex juniors when i was 17 (clean then lol) and placed 3rd in seniors in same comp lol (78kg i think).

Not used a suit for over 12 years and wraps are ten years old so im not sure how much a suit and decent wraps would add???

Keep thinking about it, can do a 220kg bench pretty easily raw at 105kg so dont know what a suit would add to that either. could easily lose a few kg and still be as strong.

Take 400kg out of rack to do partials sometimes it doesnt feel too heavy, but i just have visions of tearing my quads off like some of the horror stories you read about and sort of puts a mental block there.

Do you powerlift?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> hi mate, that is with big thick powerlifting belt and knee wraps, got up to 350kg for 3 a few weeks ago, so will try and get video of that when next feel able to do it.
> 
> Link to youtube vid below, mate behind is not touching just there for safety as we cant fit spotters either end of bar as you can see lol.
> 
> Just below parrallel on 1st rep i think.


That is very impressive mate, as are your other lifts, you would be right at the top of the countries lifters if you went back to powerlifting.

In answer to the thread question, I did 140kg for 20 reps, at about 100kg bodyweight many years ago, it was the only time I ever threw up after training,


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> That is very impressive mate, as are your other lifts, you would be right at the top of the countries lifters if you went back to powerlifting.
> 
> In answer to the thread question, I did 140kg for 20 reps, at about 100kg bodyweight many years ago, it was the only time I ever threw up after training,


Cheers mate, but that would mean taking training seriously again, stopping going out on pi55 every weekend and having to worry about injuries etc etc, also as you prob know its all very well doing these big lifts in the comfort of your own gym with equip your comfortable with etc etc, but its a different kettle of fish going to a meet, using diff equip in unfamiliar enviroment. last thing you want to do is fail on your first lift that you do week in week out at gym.

Thats prob why i use rubbish lifting stuff, just so i know if i ever did go back with the new lifting gear i would have something left in the tank.

But am def considering it at mo.

From some of your posts ive seen you have some pretty good lifts too


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Cheers mate, but that would mean taking training seriously again, stopping going out on pi55 every weekend and having to worry about injuries etc etc, also as you prob know its all very well doing these big lifts in the comfort of your own gym with equip your comfortable with etc etc, but its a different kettle of fish going to a meet, using diff equip in unfamiliar enviroment. last thing you want to do is fail on your first lift that you do week in week out at gym.
> 
> Thats prob why i use rubbish lifting stuff, just so i know if i ever did go back with the new lifting gear i would have something left in the tank.
> 
> ...


There's a few comps coming up shortly in the non tested federations - at the end of September. The site that most UK based powerlifters use is www.powerliftinguk.co.uk

The entire rationale behind being a powerlifter is so that you get to go out on the **** every weekend, you'd fit right in


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> There's a few comps coming up shortly in the non tested federations - at the end of September. The site that most UK based powerlifters use is www.powerliftinguk.co.uk
> 
> The entire rationale behind being a powerlifter is so that you get to go out on the **** every weekend, you'd fit right in


LMAO if thats the case i might well give it a go lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very impressive squats there mate. Have a really good think about getting back into it because as Nytol said, you will be among the top in the UK for sure.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Very impressive squats there mate. Have a really good think about getting back into it because as Nytol said, you will be among the top in the UK for sure.


cheers mate, will see how training goes over next few weeks as had a stupid throat viral infection all last week, couldnt eat, drink or train as throat closed up, lost about a stone, if get back up there might look into the link porky pie added then get some new equip.


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

jw007 said:


> cheers mate, will see how training goes over next few weeks as had a stupid throat viral infection all last week, couldnt eat, drink or train as throat closed up, lost about a stone, if get back up there might look into the link porky pie added then get some new equip.


Stop with the excuses - get out on the platform......:lift::lift:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lol, will admit im scared, its been a while.... still i might start looking into getting my "diet" :rolleye11sorted and see what happens.

How much does a decent squat suit add these days porky?


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

You are looking at a bit of outlay I'm afraid but these days but the suits last forever...

Stick "lifting large" or "Iron warriors" into google. Go for a Titan Boss squat suit and a Katana shirt, you can deadlift in a singlet. You'll also need a 2.5m set of knee wraps.The US prices bear up well even after shipping - with the dollar so weak at the minute.

The BPC and BPO are both non tested Federations so there will be no issues with supplementation or other medication you may be taking...


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

228.5 lb's x 19 -.- OL squats ATG. ill get that 20 someday!! gurr!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

When I used to train legs (last time I trained them was about 7-8 years ago) 20 rep squats followed by stiff leg dead lifts was all I used to do.

I can honestly say, when done correctly 20 rep squats continued to yeild results year on year, size and strength always climed.

The problem is in the application of this exercise; it is one of the most taxing things I have ever done and my training partner used to say the same. It's more than just 'a big ask' from you physically and mentally perspective - it's strikes you hard; almost taxes your 'soul' and inner self.

A proven and very productive exercise.


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

fartypants said:


> When I used to train legs (last time I trained them was about 7-8 years ago) 20 rep squats followed by stiff leg dead lifts was all I used to do.
> 
> I can honestly say, when done correctly 20 rep squats continued to yeild results year on year, size and strength always climed.
> 
> ...


I agree with you its very taxing to do high reppers on legs, I usually do periods of heavy squats, and then take a 2 week break with 12-20 rep squats 2 days / week for 2 weeks, then i rest 1 week from legs if needed and restart the cycle.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

got up to 140kg a few yrs back but i was weighing close to 245lb and training like an animal.did 10 sets of squats for 20 reps pyramid up and down the weight did this for 8 weeks,it was torture!!!! 160-180 is awesome would like to see vid if they are full squats thats awesome what you weighing in at


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Last week done 405lb for 20 which was the heaviest i have gone on squats for high reps in a year....... i have done this weight for 20 a good few times when i was pling and it felt a hell of a lot easier than it did last week LOL.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Last week done 405lb for 20 which was the heaviest i have gone on squats for high reps in a year....... i have done this weight for 20 a good few times when i was pling and it felt a hell of a lot easier than it did last week LOL.


 mg:


----------

